# The perfect pose for a Gravekeeper



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What do you think? The perfect model for a gravekeeper? _(this is a mug shot)_: heheheh....


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

You were right Terra, he would be the perfect model. Just a little shadeing and presto, instant gravekeeper.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's even better! ha ha ha ha.

Man, need to peruse mugshots more often for inspiration.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

scary but niccce


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

pdcollins6092 said:


> You were right Terra, he would be the perfect model. Just a little shadeing and presto, instant gravekeeper.


Nice work pdcollins6092!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

peopleofwalmart.com has some good pics for prop inspiration.


----------



## Halloween Blues (Aug 18, 2010)

Great, now I know what will be haunting my dreams tonight. Thank-you.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

yikes. i have the feeling like he's been arrested for touching someone inappropriately


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*like my sign used to say:*

"construction zone don't touch anything, not even yourself!"


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

lol Gym Whourlfeld. awesome.


----------

